# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Blue green Moscow guppy (U.S line)

## Tarzan78

Sharing another U.S line bluegreen moscow guppy that I keep for fun...  :Very Happy: 





Happy Gupping!...  :Smile:

----------

